# 2016 Northwave Prophecy SL early review and other impressions



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

This season has been a nightmare finding boots that would work for me. I had Burton ions last year, and Nike lunarendor the year before. Ions were awesome, but had a touch of heel lift. Nike's were REALLY good for about 20 days, then they turned into noodles. 

If anybody knows me here, they know that I am always trying everything out there. 

1) This season so far I've tried the Adidas Energy boost but returned them to the store before getting them on the hill as the speed laces wouldn't stay "done up" I tried another pair, and even the blauvelt too. All had the same issue so I gave up on Adidas. Even the Superstars were very cheap feeling like they were make of cardboard. 

2)Next I bought the Thirtytwo UL2. Nice boot, but I hated up the laces went through little "eyelid" type loops instead of hooks. Made it nearly impossible to get them tight enough for my liking as you can only really wrap them around your hands and pull hard at the very top. So the middle and lower parts are loose. I rode them for 2 days and they weren't bad. But I found that in the Thirty two line, I had to size uphalf a size.

3) Next I bought the ThirtyTwo TM-2. I liked how the laces went into hooks, so you could really get em tight at every level. I ended up getting a size 10 over my preferred 9.5 if every other shoe/boot I've ever worn. After 3 days of riding, they REALLY packed out. My toes still touched the ends slightly when standing normally, but it felt like my toes were swimming in the toe box. Other than that, they were a decent boot. So I think maybe my toes are too skinny for the toe box to feel really snug. 

I had planned on keeping these until I was with a friend looking for bindings and tried on some Northwave boots. 

4)I tried on the Prophecy SL and the domain SL. I can't emphasize enough on how comfortable these boots are. I was very impressed with the built quality and the materials they use. The ankle lock on the boot liner is metal instead of plastic that I see on every other boot. Even the laces are pulled through brass wheel-like fittings to keep everything nice and smooth. I ended up going with the Prophecy SL as they were a bit stiffer and I ride a lot so I am hoping they will last me 60 days. 

They seem to have a bit more "forward lean" than other boots, I don't find this to be a bad thing, just an observation. 

Rode em one full day yesterday. They are just as comfortable on the hill. And unlike every other boot, I didn't have to re-tighten them after an hour or so. 

Very impressed!


----------



## BloodMoney (Sep 28, 2015)

I have just bought a pair of Northwave Decade SL and I'm amazed of how comfortable these boots are. Nice lacing system, not too bulky, let's see how they will present themselves after 40 days riding.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

BloodMoney said:


> I have just bought a pair of Northwave Decade SL and I'm amazed of how comfortable these boots are. Nice lacing system, not too bulky, let's see how they will present themselves after 40 days riding.


Ya. I'll put 50-60 days in a season. 

So il be sure to report back after half a season. 

My nikes two years ago turned into noodles after about 40 days. 

My Burton ions were still good after 65 last year.


----------



## Bellasnow (Nov 21, 2015)

ek9max said:


> This season has been a nightmare finding boots that would work for me. I had Burton ions last year, and Nike lunarendor the year before. Ions were awesome, but had a touch of heel lift. Nike's were REALLY good for about 20 days, then they turned into noodles.
> 
> If anybody knows me here, they know that I am always trying everything out there.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, where did you order them from? I see your from Canada too.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

BloodMoney said:


> I have just bought a pair of Northwave Decade SL and I'm amazed of how comfortable these boots are. Nice lacing system, not too bulky, let's see how they will present themselves after 40 days riding.


I'm 45-60 days on a pair of Northwave Domains, my second pair of Northwaves.

Very comfy, good build quality. They pack out almost a full size quickly but then they're golden from then on.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Bellasnow said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > This season has been a nightmare finding boots that would work for me. I had Burton ions last year, and Nike lunarendor the year before. Ions were awesome, but had a touch of heel lift. Nike's were REALLY good for about 20 days, then they turned into noodles.
> ...


Royal board shop in Calgary.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Bones said:


> BloodMoney said:
> 
> 
> > I have just bought a pair of Northwave Decade SL and I'm amazed of how comfortable these boots are. Nice lacing system, not too bulky, let's see how they will present themselves after 40 days riding.
> ...



Ugh. I really hope not. After day 2 they are perfect.


----------



## Bellasnow (Nov 21, 2015)

ek9max said:


> Royal board shop in Calgary.



Thank you. They only carry larger sizes.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Bellasnow said:


> Thank you. They only carry larger sizes.


They're usually good about ordering stuff in for your size if its not in stock. Give them a call, good group of guys running that shop.

Northwave makes a super comfy boot, but it does pack out pretty good. At least when I last rode them 3 years ago, they also came with by far the most useless insole I've ever seen. An aftermarket insole solves this, and will also help with the packing out issue.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Peyto said:


> Northwave makes a super comfy boot, but it does pack out pretty good. At least when I last rode them 3 years ago, they also came with by far the most useless insole I've ever seen. An aftermarket insole solves this, and will also help with the packing out issue.


I'm on day 6 on mine. They packed out a tiny little after about 2 days and haven't packed out anything noticeable since. So I guess the jury is still out, but looking good so far!

The 32's I had this year packed out what felt like (i'm probably exaggerating)2 sizes after 2 days. 

I do notice that my left foot has a bit of heel lift if I don't make sure I got my boot tight. But when it's tight..... best boot i've ever had for not having heel lift.


----------



## Yurich (May 23, 2016)

ek9max said:


> Ya. I'll put 50-60 days in a season.
> 
> So il be sure to report back after half a season.
> 
> ...


So what are your impressions of Prophecy boots? Do you have any complaints? I'm thinking of buying Northwave but not sure about the quality and so on. Just returned Nitro Select TLS because of defect(( Nitros are very comfortable and i like them but the quality is not so good.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

very comfy. But I stopped using them because the crazy amount of forward lean was driving me crazy. 



Yurich said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > Ya. I'll put 50-60 days in a season.
> ...


----------

